# What Are Your Boarding Costs?



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Hiya! I'm just interested in comparing boarding costs.

I already know that my boarding is ridiculously cheap... And I mean ridiculously. I pay $1000 once a year and it includes: 

-24/7 Pasture board in the summertime.
-Stall/Pasture board in the wintertime. (Outdoors unless it's bad weather.)
-Worming.
-Access to miles of trails/outdoor arena/round pen/etc.
-Free rides on BO's horses for trail rides.
-Yearly shot. (The name of the shot is slipping my mind for some reason...)
-One daily hay feed
-BO is ridiculously helpful and has already repaired my saddle (replaced nylon off-billets with leather that he bought out of his own pocket) for no charge and will be trimming my mares hooves for free. I offered to pay but he refused.

My BO doesn't really make money off his "horse business", which is why he has things so cheap. He loves horses and any money he brings in is from lessons and birthday parties/trail rides. We're also kind of in the boonies and horse owners are hard to come by in my province.

In my old province, board was usually around $350-$450 a month and didn't include as much as I'm getting here.

Just wondering what other people pay vs what you get back? I'm super curious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I pay $185 per month.

This gets me:
-Technically an outdoor mare motel-type stall, however I had my BO put Aires on 24/7 turnout because none of the stalls were big enough for him to be comfortable. I still pay the same as stall board, though, to help with feeding my monster.
-Three feedings per day, grass or alfalfa, my choice.
-BO does all cleaning and waters
-Access to a large arena, plus three round pens
-BO will blanket, fly mask, or feed your grain/feed as requested
-BO will hold for farrier or vet and will call vet if needed
-BO lives on-sight
-Barn holds a monthly show series during the summer (runs March through October)
-Lessons available for all riding levels and ages, on your horse or one of the BO's
-Trainers on-site

I love my barn. Yes, she may have too many horses for the size property, but she truly loves what she does and it shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I charge $225 a month if you supply your own grain, $260 if I supply grain which is whole oats and alfalfa pellets.

Board includes one on one care as I only have/want two boarders plus my own two horses. 

24/7 group turn out on a grass pasture with round bales
Miles of trails
Huge field for riding with jumps
Stalls with deep bedding for bad weather
Grain fed twice a day, will feed three times if required
Blanket changes
Farrier and vet visits scheduled, and I will hold for both
Heated tack room
I live on site and can see the pasture from my kitchen window

I stress that I am a private barn and tolerate zero drama.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I charge $225 a month if you supply your own grain, $260 if I supply grain which is whole oats and alfalfa pellets.
> 
> Board includes one on one care as I only have/want two boarders plus my own two horses.
> 
> ...


Dang! I'd come board with you in a heartbeat!

My BO is the same way about drama. She is the sweetest, most genuine, loving person I have EVER met, but she has a zero-tolerance policy in regards to drama. She actually just kicked someone out for causing drama (well, her feisty little Italian husband did :lol: but with her blessing).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I pay $185 per month.
> 
> This gets me:
> -Technically an outdoor mare motel-type stall, however I had my BO put Aires on 24/7 turnout because none of the stalls were big enough for him to be comfortable. I still pay the same as stall board, though, to help with feeding my monster.
> ...


$185 for all that is pretty darn good!! Especially if you like the owner.

I forgot to add that I can have grain feedings if my mare needed them, as well as private tack storage lockers and on-sight BO...


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

clumsychelsea said:


> Hiya! I'm just interested in comparing boarding costs.
> 
> I already know that my boarding is ridiculously cheap... And I mean ridiculously. I pay $1000 once a year and it includes:
> 
> ...


What else does your horse get in the winter? 

Or, is that one daily feed a whole bale or so to last till the next feeding?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I adore my BO. Last year when I lost my job, she offered to put Aires on full-time turnout and only charge me $150. She did everything she could to help me out, even taking partial payments throughout the month. It costs WAY more than $150 per month to feed my beast.

We do have a tack room, but it is so jam-packed that I take my stuff home with me. Nothing has ever been stolen there, I just don't want to add to the chaos and don't mind schlepping my stuff. 

Oh! And we have two on-site guard dogs (Maya, an 8-month-old Great Pyrenees/lab mix, and Dot, a little pit/heeler mix who is just a love bug), several barn cats (one of whom seriously thinks he's a dog)...and a barn pot belly pig who is my gelding's best friend. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> What else does your horse get in the winter?
> 
> Or, is that one daily feed a whole bale or so to last till the next feeding?


I was referring to summer board when I said that! Whoopsies. In the wintertime they get morning and evening feeds, and the owner can ask for specific feeding instructions if they want.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have two guard dogs... a Bichon/Maltese and a Yorkie/Maltese




























Watch out... the Yorkie will steal your carrots after she licks you to death :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ermahger!! *grabby hands*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Squeak says... am I not the cutest thing evar?!



















Drafty you are welcome to board at my barn any time!! I'm actually looking for boarders now. One is moving to Ontario the beginning of Sept and the other one is leaving to go for training to be sold.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been to a few barns in my area over the last year. I am now paying the most I ever have, but honestly it's worth it.

1st Barn:
- $250/month
- cheque/cash payments
- No indoor board or proper riding arena (outdoor 'arena' was not flat enough and was grass. It was also not cleared out in the winter).
- had a round-pen set up all year round, which I liked. Grass though, not sand
- barn was incredibly small, could only tie maybe 2 horses in it in the winter. The rest of the ties are outdoors.
- Lessons only in the summer months.
- really, REALLY nice barn owners who live on-site. They love people and what they do and help children with cancer with their ponies. They are the do-anything-for-you type people. Unfortunately they didn't offer enough services for my liking.
- horse training not available

2nd Barn
- $275/month outdoor, $375/month outdoor unheated stalled, $475/month indoor heated stalled.
- Had an indoor arena. I live in Canada where we have winter half of the year so this is really important to me!
- had an outdoor arena, but the BO never used it as such. Instead, decided to use is as a stabling pen.
- no round pen
- lessons/schedules posted on a cluttered white board. I didn't like that I didn't have a barn schedule to take with me to see when the barn was available for use.
- not allowed to ride outdoors... I never understood this. As long as I sign a waiver (which is required when you board), anything that happens should be my choice and responsibility. I always had to sneak behind the BO's back to ride outdoors as the indoor arena was always packed for lessons and camps.
- Only 3 cross ties. This can get packed quickly at lesson times and on weekends.
- Show barn: this has its ups and downs. I liked that it gave me the opportunity to possibly go to shows, but I detested the attitude of the instructor and riders there.
- BO is also the main instructor and a registered Morgan breeder. I felt the pressure to buy one of her horses and it seemed like everything was money to her. At times, I felt as though she treated me differently because I did not own a Morgan horse and so therefor she did not have an investment in me as a student. It is easy for people to feel isolated in this environment.
- On the upside, the instructor was a really good teacher. Firm sometimes, but she needs to be. But her political attitude just did not fly with me.
- BO was also the bookkeeper and she did not stay on top of her finances that well. This caused a big uproar when I left when she claimed I owed her money when I didn't. This got sorted out eventually. I also hated that I could only pay by cheque.
- no trail rides or any leisurely fun activities. Riders are going to shows often and so there is no time for anything else during the summer months. This barn caters to the advanced riders and there seems to be nothing to do for the beginners/intermediate riders. Just not a fun environment to be in.
- training available as long as the BO remembers that you want to sign up for training... Horrible bookkeeper. Also make sure you're prepared for her to bash your horse for its horrible attitude and conformation, further pressuring you to sell your baby and buy one of hers.
- if you don't own one of her horses, good luck letting her let you use your own horse in lessons.
- lessons are hunter flat and saddleseat depending on the breed of horse you own.
- Tack rooms are half-sized and only fit English saddles. I ruined my good western saddle trying to squeeze it onto the dusty floor in the tack box.
- not allowed to store trailers. Many boarders don't live on farms (hence why they board), where are we going to keep our trailers?

3rd Barn
- $315/month (includes GST).
- everything is online: from lessons registration to waivers, you always get a copy in your email! I love this because I just don't do paper anything these days and I know I will always have a copy.
- All the banking is done online: also awesome for financial bookkeeping
- Instructors give us our schedules via email. Needless to say I love this. She also sends out event notices this way as well.
- LARGE property with indoor and outdoor arena as well as back trails. Two barns and LOTS of space for tying indoor and outdoor. There will never be a lack of room.
- Trail rides and events are a regular thing and if going trail riding off-site, you can trailer with the BO for $40 (gas). You can even rent lesson horses for your friends and family for the cost of gas.
- farrier comes in rotations
- deworming and vaccinations done on-site
- hard keeper and easy keeper fields, mares and geldings separate.
- lessons and training available for ALL disciplines and age groups.
- you are treated fairly and equally not matter WHAT breed you own. If you go into training or lessons and your horse has a bad habit or issue, the instructors work with you to correct them and are not rude about it.
- can use your own horse in lessons at a discounted cost (HALF the price). Friends and family can also use your horse should they choose.
- Showing is available for experienced riders on lesson horses and all riders with their own may go into shows. NOT a show barn, but that doesn't mean we don't compete. 
- room for my tiny 2 horse trailer.
- no round pen, but there are panels to set one up. A bit more work but at least it's available if I need it. I would say this is the only thing I don't like.

Sorry... I know the second post is a bit of a rant, but it is seriously not fun to be in an environment like that. I spent many months stressing and feeling like I was in high school again: not something I want as a grown adult. 

Yes, I am paying more, but I'm getting a lot out of it. I finally have a place that has everything I could possibly need: indoor and outdoor arenas and board, trails, a huge property so there is no feeling of clutter, friendly boarders, a full sized tack room with room to expand if I want, knowledgeable yet kind instructors, and ELECTRONIC EVERYTHING. Love it. Worth the money.

I think service is more important than money. If you have to fork out an extra $50 to move to a barn where you can have EVERYTHING you and your horse need, why wouldn't you? (Assuming you can afford it).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Squeak says... am I not the cutest thing evar?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm usually not a little dog fan, but Squeak is freaking ADORABLE!!

I wish I could come board there, but I'm not sure how my boyfriend would feel about moving to Canada. And I'm pretty sure my parents would absolutely freak. They're upset enough about my brother moving to Georgia (the US state, not the country :lol: ) and that was six years ago!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

$100 for my 1.5-2ish acre pasture with a shed. Not too bad, wish the grass was better quality but I won't complain for a college student! I do all the feeding, which isn't bad wheeeeen
I pay $325 a month for an apartment on the property with all utilities except electric included #jackpot #dowehashtagonHF? #ifnoimmakingitathing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> ) #jackpot #dowehashtagonHF? #ifnoimmakingitathing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That seriously made me snort!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

One, I wish I lived where all y'all live..

Two, NB I want to cuddle with your awesome guard dogs.

Three, I pay $500 for 24/7 solo pasture, hay/grain, indoor/outdoor arena, wash rack etc. Keep telling myself I need to move to Wyoming or Colorado.. my two dream locations and beautiful country.


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

At my 3 stall barn (on 3 acres, 5 acres if you include house). Each stall has a back door, so it's 24/7 pasture. Hay provided in winter months (we have plenty of grass. Deworming included. No trails, riding arena, or round pen. We ride in one of two pastures. Feeding 2x per day. One set of cross ties. Only cold water but water trough has a built in heater. Tack room has cabinets, shelves, and two saddle racks per boarder for storage. Also in a rather convenient spot for people. we charge:
$225:
- co op. You provide feed, shavings, clean your own stall, etc. Also take 4 feeding shifts per week. 

$380:
Full board. We provide feed (your choice from closest feed store), stall cleaning, etc. you just come enjoy your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

$285/month:
-stall board (only when it's bad weather, otherwise he's turned out)
-unlimited hay
-use of facilities: very nice indoor and outdoor, heated groom area, miles of trails
-BO/trainer/instructor lives on site and is AMAZING
-worming is included but we pay for annual fecals

I pay extra for blanketing, graining and if I am not there to hold my horse for farrier/vet. I also pay extra for lessons and training.

The barn has a great atmosphere and very little drama. Pasture board is available for $215.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

I pay $211 a month which is pasture board. About 8 acres with 10 other horses. (A total of 46 boarded horses) 2 large out door arenas, one small indoor arena. A round pen. A tack locker, and a wash stall. 

The barn has its own saddle club, they put on fun shows at the barn, tail rides, bonfires, pizza nights!

Prominently barrel racers. We train together and trailer to shows together. No drama and I absolutely love it. Best part is I live only 5 mins down the road . 

Cheapest in my town but if you go a little further out most places are under $200
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow all of these sound very inexpensive. I've browsed boarding costs here in Colorado in case I want to go from leasing to owning at some point and for the most part what I've seen is higher - much higher in some cases. As of today I'm switching barns for lessons and probably for my lease as well - my current barn doesn't have an indoor arena and the new one does; the new one is also much closer. I'll need that as the days get shorter or I won't be able to ride at all after work during the week until spring, gets dark by 430p in the winter. It also has 2 large outdoor arenas, on site cross country course and miles of trails ranging into the foothills and backed by the front range - it's gorgeous. I'm very excited .


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My barn owner charges 275 for Field board.

This includes :

Grain twice daily
Hay as needed (Round bales in the winter, hay in the summer depending on grass and pasture conditions.)
Use of 2 stone dust rings
Fly Spray
Auto waterers in the field
Gated farm that requires a code to get into with a perimeter fence for added safety.

Her stall board is 375 and horses are in during the day in the summer and in at night in the winter. Includes all of the above.

That's about average for our area. My barn owner takes GREAT care of the animals though, and treats them all like her own. If there is an issue she is very quick to rectify it. I work off some of my board but those are her prices for people who don't. 

My only complaint is the ring could be larger, and when babies are due the barn has a strict "No horses in/out' policy, so no trailing anyway from Jan - April depending on when her mares are due. But at least I get to play with the babies!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in the process of trying to find a barn I like. I'll probably wind up boarding at someone's house with the rates in my area.

Option1: 400 acre cattle ranch $375 month
12x12 stall mucked daily.
Daily turnout in gender based herds, no stallions allowed.
Access to a large horse friendly state forest and miles of trails on the property.
coastal hay fed 2x daily and grain.

Option 2: Show barn $1200 pony $1250 horse monthly
2 lessons a week during show season, 3 when not showing
T/A hay, grain/ pellets, smartpaks.
6 days a week turnout
grooming
appointments set for vet, farrier
basic clipping and supplies
Special feed is $25 extra a month
body clipping is$150
Shipping for travel is: Group rate $80 or $0.80 per mile, Single rider$100, or $1.25 per mile.

Option 3: Basic board $1200 a month, includes 12 x 12 stall, individual turnout
Full board is $1,800 month, includes all of the above and grooming, tacking/ un-tacking your horse, and cleaning your tack.
Lessons are $100 an hour or 24 per month for $1000


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I pay $475 a month for full care pasture boarding and I have access to all the facilities including indoor, two outdoors, trails, climate controlled tackroom with bathroom and shower, lounge area overlooking the arena. The property is gated and has video cameras everywhere. 

I can choose to move her to a stall for a day or night for an extra $10 per occurrance. This came in handy when my mare got sick earlier in the week; she spent the night in a stall which was monitored by the BM on his Iphone.

Her care includes a safe pasture with a nice run in shed, twice daily feedings of high quality grain and hay plus fresh water. 

I could upgrade to stall boarding with daily turnout which is $650 a month but my horse is much happier being a pasture princess, and I would rather spend the money on other things


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Around here I had to search to find cheaper than $450 per month. 

First place $350, I really wish i had not put him here. .. horrible horrible. she thought horses needed more grain to gain weight, and fed less hay. :shock: and poor quality hay at that (this didnt come up until after he was moved there, she was good at telling people what she should be doing, but not doing it)

2nd place, was $350 when i moved him in
she expanded and got more boarders and my board went to $450, 
but he had huge pastures mostly to himself when i first got there
great quality hay, up to four times a day ( when needed). 
She fed him any supplements, and his grain, with out charging extra, and they had a wonderful indoor. And they did all the stall cleaning. ( i really really liked it here but could not afford $450/ month)

the place he is now is $275, with his open stall/paddock, so he can come and go as he pleases. She feeds him his grain, hay stretcher, rice bran, beet pulp and puts his hay in a hay net, without charging me extra. ( I buy the rice bran) He doesnt really get a grass field, but it's on my way home from work, so I stop and hand graze him almost everyday. They have an outdoor and are a quick ride to miles and miles of trails. They do all the stall / paddock cleaning. he always poops outside, in one corner, he's one of those neat horses.. :lol:

I wish i could just have him in my backyard.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I charge 145$/m. (I don't run a boarding facility, eventually I'd like to have a small set up) 

Price includes
- pasture board only (no barn)
- free choice hay as needed
- will feed if owner provides or pays for feed- or medications/bandaging etc. so long as the supplies are paid for or provided.
- worming
- farrier (trim) 
- round pen (not covered, but I found the best shady, level area on the property!)

I live on the property so I see/interact with the horses daily. 

The horses have access to about 15 acres, about half of which is decently wooded so not much grass. The property was WAY over grazed previously, between that and the drought here the pasture is more or less crap (this year is much better). Aside from the property itself, not much areas to ride. The roads suck here, but I'm hoping to work out a deal with a neighbor who has a few hundred acres and wants access to our road (entrance to his property by way of public roads adds another 20 minutes if he needs to go to town)- there's already a gate to his property and I'm reeeeeeeally hoping for that


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I currently pay $400/month for stall board,
-he gets turned out at night in the summer, and during the day In the winter.
- there's a round pen, and an outdoor arena.
- if a horse needs to be held for the vet/farrier it's $10 each time. 
The biggest downside Is that there's no indoor, and that it's pretty expensive. It's the cheapest in my area for stall boarding. The barn that I work at charges $550+ , but they have more amenities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

I pay $350 for full care board in a semi private barn. No lessons, no shows ect. Grain twice a day, hay 3 to 4 times a day. Indoor/outdoor and a round pen plus trails. Blanketing, fly spraying, and i want to ride before he goes out she'll keep him in for m e.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I have two guard dogs... a Bichon/Maltese and a Yorkie/Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very ferocious!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> I'm in the process of trying to find a barn I like. I'll probably wind up boarding at someone's house with the rates in my area.
> 
> Option1: 400 acre cattle ranch $375 month
> 12x12 stall mucked daily.
> ...


Are you required to pay for the lessons or is that included in board.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

One thing I have learned in this thread is I need to move.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

sheesh $1200 a month for board.. I would buy property and build a barn and have a cheaper mortgage than that and have my own barn.. I know some barns are nice.. but ouch :lol:


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> One thing I have learned in this thread is I need to move.


Seriously I pay $325/mo I get:
mare motel type stall
2x feeding
dry lot turn out ~8hrs
or turn out on grass pasture (depending on weather and condition of pasture in AZ you have to baby your pastures :-|)
arena 
round pen
BO doesn't let C pull any shenanigans :thumbsup:
"hold" for farrier -- who am I kidding? The farrier and BO have been good friends for many years, he lets himself in, BO cuts one big check and I pay her back later. (He is also the BEST farrier ever )
If I want special feed (within reason i.e. alfalfa pellets) she will pick some up from the feed store

I love it though, I think I have the best BO ever
Plus there is only 1 other boarder & the rest are her's


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I charge $225 a month if you supply your own grain, $260 if I supply grain which is whole oats and alfalfa pellets.
> 
> Board includes one on one care as I only have/want two boarders plus my own two horses.
> 
> ...


Ah, lovely. It's so hard to find a barn where the owner just puts her foot down and says no drama. I intend to be one of those barn owners when I get my barn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah my trainer has a nice barn but it's an older barn. While maintained and safe it is rather run down and set up oddly. She says she doesn't want to fix it up because the drama queens will come flocking in to the fancy new stable. She said she's had people come and leave because it's not "fancy" enough. She has an excellent group of boarders and we don't care that the paint isn't the newest XD


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Are you required to pay for the lessons or is that included in board.


 For the $1200 option the 2-3 lessons are included.
The $1,800 option, you have to pay on top of the board for those lessons.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> sheesh $1200 a month for board.. I would buy property and build a barn and have a cheaper mortgage than that and have my own barn.. I know some barns are nice.. but ouch :lol:


 Tell me about it, technically I'm zoned for livestock and can have a horse in my yard, the two neighbors on either side of me are fine with that. But the one behind me is a total A-Hole towards animals. He also likes to shoot at things, so a large target like a horse or pony is a no-go. He very nearly took me out one night while he was shooting at a 'opposum' so he said.

The $1,800 a month option with the $100/$1,000 a month lessons gave me a small heart attack and some grey hairs I think (I'm hoping it's just blonde and not grey, LOL.)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> For the $1200 option the 2-3 lessons are included.
> The $1,800 option, you have to pay on top of the board for those lessons.


The barn I work at requires lessons/training and you have to pay on top. Doesn't seem right imo.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Current Barn: 
$225 a month
I provide hay and grain/supplements, clean my pasture and water.
BO feeds my hay and bagged grain twice a day. 
My mare gets a pasture with a 3 sided shed. 
There is a medium sized outdoor arena on property and a covered arena next door that you have to pay extra for. 
I share a stall with another boarder or two to keep tack in. 
There are two stalls kept open for boarder's use if needed (injury, etc.). No extra charge, but you have to provide bedding and clean. 
No Trails, no shows, no lessons. 

Previous barn: 
$380 per month 
Full care, stalls cleaned twice a day, feedings twice a day (I provide grain), waters filled and buckets cleaned once a week. 
Access to large private pasture for my mare during the day and on a dry lot with a large 3-sided shed at night. 
Small arena that was very uneven and slick. Miles of trails 1/8 mile down a country road.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> The barn I work at requires lessons/training and you have to pay on top. Doesn't seem right imo.


 I totally agree, you shouldn't be forced to take lessons if you don't want to.

I think they are optional at barn 2, even though they are included in the price of board. If I remember correctly they will remove the lesson fees if you wish, but most people seem to go along with it anyways.

Barn 3 with $1,800 a month and then lessons at $100/hr or 24 per month for $1,000 was total sticker shock, but at least they didn't assume you'd want to take lessons, LOL.

There are more options in my city and the nearby county, but most of the stables don't offer the type of atmosphere I'd like or the disciplines I'd like to train in.


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

Board at my barn is $250. It includes:

House Grain/Hay
Supplements (I provide, but they don't charge extra to give them)
Feeding/watering
Full use of indoor/outdoor
Storage cubby/tack room space
24/7 Turnout, but they do have their own stall and come in for feeding/during bad weather.
Holding for vet/farrier/chiro
Blanketing/fly mask 
Etc

I have a deal worked out where I groom their four Australian Shepherds for a discount!


----------



## Starcailer (Aug 22, 2014)

Hm... $285 mo. here

Barn supplied Hay 3x a day/Watering
BO Feeds my bagged grain and supplements 
BO Provides/Feeds Beat pulp though ($9 extra a month so I pay $294)
Large paddock to himself with loafing shed in middle
I have to clean, turn out/in myself (but there are pastures avail)/ blanket/fly stuff myself
Box stalls avail. for emergency only. $15/day you provide bedding and clean
2 tack rooms
Large outdoor arena, groomed regularly, jumps avail.
Driving track
Access to trails
Outside trainers allowed on site with proper proof of insurance.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in Calgary, AB, and currently pay $475 per month for paddock board. Includes 
- a paddock with shelter, auto waterer and 3x daily feeding.
- very good quality hay
- beet pulp and oats if needed (which I don't), or feeding of owner-provided feed
- heated barn to groom and tack up, tack locker
- heated indoor arena, outdoor arena, round pen and grass jumping course, lots of ditch riding and a few trails
- things like holding for farrier/vet, giving medications etc are included, but I do try to come out for that whenever I can
- reliable and friendly staff and great people (some kids, but mostly adult riders)

Lessons are extra, but there are three good instructors to chooae from.

The big price jump here is between places that have an indoor arena and those who don't. You can get basic pasture board for as little as $100 a month here in summer (more in winter when horses need hay, which is usually a free-for-all round bale). But given that the weather here is so unreliable (it's early September and already snowing  ), it's hard to maintain regular riding without an indoor arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

$300/mo here for pasture board, $425 for stall board.

Pasture board includes:
- Feeding/watering
- Grain/hay supplied by barn, fed 2x day
- Supplements supplied by owner (me), but given to horse at no extra charge
- Pasture includes shelter (not that the horses ever use it...)
- Use of entire facility
- Decent sized tack locker
- Access to wash rack and hot/cold water

Blanketing, holding for farrier, etc. available for extra fee.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm currently paying $475 for full-care stall:
-60' Round Pen (the rails are so high on it my pony can just walk out of it though, LOL)
-60'x100' Jumping Arena
-Half Size Dressage Arena
-There are lights... but only half of them work
-Nearly 100 Acres of Pasture (soon to be cut back to a measly 10 acres)
-Very locker, access to tackroom, and a dirty kitchen haha
-Two wash racks, stocks, a nice indoor tacking area with cross ties

I pay about $100 extra a month because they don't provide proper bedding and thus I go get it and put it in myself, and I buy hay and alfalfa because their hay makes my boy sick.

TL;DR I'm overpaying for a lot of ****e I don't use or ****e that isn't done properly because it's the only barn in my area without a short novel of rules.
I miss my old selfcare facilities for $125... *le sob*


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

At my new barn I will be paying $450 a month. Stall with lots of bedding and a run, hay 3x a day, grain 2x (local mill grain included), stalls cleaned twice a day. Horses are turned out three times a week for about 6 hours. 150 by 300 outdoor, 90 by 200 indoor, 70 by 130 indoor, lots of jumps, and limited trails. You also are required to be in training, and they sign you up for and make all arrangements for your shows.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I will be calling the authorities on the jerk behind you. Shooting onto Your property is most likely a big no no . wait until you hear him shooting and call on him, someone is shooting on your property.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I think I will be calling the authorities on the jerk behind you. Shooting onto Your property is most likely a big no no . wait until you hear him shooting and call on him, someone is shooting on your property.


Oh, I have. I've called multiple times, especially since it's a residential as well as agricultural area, but they never do anything about it. I actually busted him one morning trying to shoot Turkey Vultures! They're protected, but still, he didn't care.

He did back off for a while when he saw me coming out my back door, gun in hand, apparently he's not game enough to shoot at people or animals when they can shoot back.

I'm hoping he'll move soon as he's rarely home now, if he does I'm considering buying the property and demolishing his house to make more space for animals, LOL.


----------

